# Star Puppy



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Rocco completed his Star Puppy program today and passed! He had a blast and learned a few things, too. The tunnel was a favorite activity.
I know his brother Finn also completed the program. Anyone else share their home with a "Star?"


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:aktion033: Congratulations Rocco!! I just have a star "Hopeful" with Miss Paula in Pink... later this Fall we will start showing and see if she can become a "star" Telll us all Rocco had to do to become a Star Puppy...


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Jeanne, I may miss a few points, but Rocco had to: show he could meet a stranger, allow examination of his paws, teeth and body, walk on a leash in front of other dogs, sit, get into the down position, come when called, allow a toy to be taken from him without growling, and allow me to leave him with the trainer for a short amount of time without him showing anxiety.

The first week we went to class, Rocco would not stop barking at the other dogs. By the second week he was so busy socializing with them that he forgot to bark. That alone was worth the price of admission! 

The next step is basic obedience training, and then training for therapy dog. He can't be certified for that (in this program) till he is a year old, so we have plenty of time to decide what to do.

Your pup is already a star, as are all the sweet pups! I meant "star" only as in the title of the program!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats Rocco. :chili::chili: I'm so impressed with his progress as you've written how long a way he's come. Great job. :aktion033: 
I think Tyler's more a walk-on or extra then a Star right now. :blush: I've been wanting to get him into obedience but am too busy with work both day and night. If they had a class at midnight, I'd be in. Hopefully late fall.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:yahoo:*ROCCO:good post - perfect:cheer: I love your little Rocco:wub:*


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

YAY Rocco!! Congratulations on your big achievement!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Wohoooo way to go Rocco ^_^


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awwwwwww! what a clever little boy. :cheer: and cute too, he has it all :biggrin:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats Rocco!!  You've made us all proud!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:aktion033::aktion033:Oh Rocco what wonderful news. Congratulations on your achievment!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhh, Rocco is a real star for sure~~~He really learned a lot in the class! He is such an adorable baby!!! Congrats to him!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------

